# drive socket set



## locomotora

hola me pueden ayudar a traducir drive socket? 
drive tiene tantas definiciones que estoy confundida
por ejemplo

drive pinion/piñón de ataque
drive mechanism/mando
drive pulley/polea de impulsión
drive shaft/cardán
(bueno para acabar mas pronto de drive shaft existen 12 definiciones todas diferentes)


----------



## locomotora

acabo de encontrar que socket set  es combinación de cubos y vi en imágenes que es un juego de herramientas o sea que puede ser

juego de herramientas con combinación de cubos...?


----------



## jalibusa

drive pinion/piñón *impulsor (motor)
*drive mechanism/mecanismo *de* mando, *(mecanismo motor)
*drive pulley/polea de impulsión
drive shaft/ *eje motor (eje impulsor)* para ser cardan necesita un acoplamiento flexible que aqui parece estar ausente.


----------



## jalibusa

drive socket: 'socket" es un *hueco*, y en ese mecanismo debe haber un hueco en el que se aloja una pieza que lo llena y es impulsada por el socket; la traducción tal vez sea *"cavidad impulsora"* o *"cavidad motriz"*


----------



## locomotora

será entonces juego de desarmadores de diferentes cavidades

o bien juego de dados con diferentes tamaños de huecos?

es una definición corta en una lista para compradores, o sea que tiene que ser algo tangible que se pueda comprar y llevar relacionado con autos


gracias


----------



## jalibusa

Cual es la frase completa original en inglés?


----------



## locomotora

9 Piece 3/8" SAE Drive Socket Set... averiguando por aquí encontré que son dados  
o sea quedaría...

juego de dados SAE de 3/4" 9 piezas.... que opinas?


----------



## I_love_the_sea

Hola Locomotora,

En azul mi respuesta, espero que sea lo que necesitas:

drive pinion: *piñón diferencial.*
drive mechanism: *mecanismo accionador o impulsor (de impulsión).* *Mecanismo de transmisión (mando).*
drive pulley: *polea conductora (la polea que conduce una cinta transportadora).*
drive shaft: *eje propulsor o primario (un eje que transmite potencia al resto de la máquina).*

Saludos

I.L.T.S.


----------



## jalibusa

*"juego de dados SAE con encastre de 3/8".*
3/8" drive se refiere al tamaño de el hueco cuadrado que tiene cada uno de los dados del juego para montarlo en la manija.


----------



## rholt

juego de dados SAE de 3/8", 9 piezas

That's what I'd call them.


----------



## jalibusa

*3/8"* en el original.


----------



## locomotora

Agradezco la atención prestada... a todos un fuerte abrazo, jalibusa, I love the sea, rholt....    

la traducción final quedó

_*juego de dados SAE de 3/8", 9 piezas*_


----------



## locomotora

Aunque Jalibusa... con encastre es mejor pero mucha gente  desconoce el término y es para el público en general.... grax ..saludos desde Chihuahua...


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola, encontré esto:*

*drive socket ---   toma de impulsión/transmisión.

Saludos.
*


----------

